# Does organ pedal transponse octave lover like contrabass?



## Aramis

Well does it? I'm not sure and I need to write something. It seems quite logical that it should to me, as I remember stumping by accident upon organ pedals in church and it sounded like huge contrabass cluster in very low register. But I never played on organs from organ score (just pieces I learned on pianos) so I have no idea if it works this way. Huh?


----------



## jurianbai

????

I think organ fetal transplantation from Octopus Lochnessian unlikey in country bass... although I can't be so sure. Hope it help.


----------



## Rasa

jurianbai said:


> ????
> 
> I think organ fetal transplantation from Octopus Lochnessian unlikey in country bass... although I can't be so sure. Hope it help.


um? You what now?


----------



## Ukko

That's what a typo can lead to.


----------



## jurianbai

Rasa said:


> um? You what now?


i'm sorry, but strangely that was a different persona with same username and avatar with me.

as for OP, I try to consolt Google and Yahoo but there were no clear answer. Mostly referred to electronic keyboard.... or rather that something I don't understand.


----------



## Ukko

Your password is in the wind?


----------



## Aramis

Mine is in the cave.


----------



## Klavierspieler

Mine is in the ground: I buried it a long time ago.


----------



## Aramis

Klavierspieler said:


> Mine is in the ground: I buried it a long time ago.


Under almighty mountains, under their mantles of snow.


----------



## Krummhorn

Aramis said:


> Well does it? I'm not sure and I need to write something. It seems quite logical that it should to me, as I remember stumping by accident upon organ pedals in church and it sounded like huge contrabass cluster in very low register. But I never played on organs from organ score (just pieces I learned on pianos) so I have no idea if it works this way. Huh?


It all depends upon which stop pitch has been employed for use on the pedalboard. When stops of 16' pitch are used, they will "sound" one octave lower, conversely when stops of 4' pitch are used, they will "sound" one octave higher. Stops of 8' pitch will sound just like they appear on the pedal score, using the Bass clef. The 8' pitch of middle C on the organ would be the same as middle C on the piano.

What you may have heard, was a combination of heavy 32', 16' and 8' pitched stops, which would make most any building rumble a bit.

Kh


----------



## Meaghan

> Does organ pedal transponse octave lover like contrabass?


Octave lovers cannot be transposed. Octave lovers are _for life._


----------



## dmg

I only transplant octopi fetus lovers while in the country.


----------

